# Candlelight cross-country ski night offers cold-weather fun Jan. 31 at Metamora-Hadle



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Candlelight cross-country ski night offers cold-weather fun Jan. 31 at Metamora-Hadley Recreation Area*

Contact: Todd Farrell, 810-797-4439 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural Resources









Jan. 12, 2015

Metamora-Hadley Recreation Area will hold a candlelight cross-country ski event Saturday, Jan. 31 from 6-8 p.m. (depending upon weather). The candlelit trail will begin at the Red Activity Barn. A warming fire and refreshments also will be available.

Snowshoers are welcome but are reminded to walk on the side of the trail, away from the ski tracks. The trails are groomed and open throughout the day for general cross-country skiing. Skis and snowshoes may be available to rent for this event. Advance registration is required to rent equipment. Please call the park at 810-797-4439 for details.

This event may be canceled in case of bad weather or lack of snow. For more information about this event, please call Metamora-Hadley Recreation Area at 810-797-4439. A message will be posted on the park's voicemail in case of cancellation.

Anyone needing more information about this event, the park, accessibility, or accommodations to attend this event should call the park at 810-797-4439 (or TTY/TDD711 Michigan Relay Center for the hearing impaired) or visit the park's website at www.michigan.gov/metamorahadley. For accessibility and accommodation issues, call the park at least seven days before the event.

Inside Michigan's Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

Metamora-Hadley Recreation Area is located at 3871 Herd Road, in Metamora, Michigan. The candlelight ski is free to attend; however, a Recreation Passport is required for all vehicles entering the state park.

A Recreation Passport grants vehicle access to any Michigan state park, boat launch, state forest campground or nonmotorized state trailhead parking. Residents can purchase the Passport for just $11 ($5 for motorcycles) at the time of Michigan license plate renewal through Secretary of State. Forgot to check "YES" during renewal? Residents and nonresidents can purchase a Recreation Passport window sticker during regular business hours at state parks. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport supports state parks and local outdoor recreation opportunities at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

